# News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an



## FrankMoers (13. Juni 2011)

*News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an


----------



## mimc1 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Schwachsn als ob ihr leben von diesen Games abhängen würde ^^


----------



## X3niC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Irgentwie raff ich den Text nicht vllt bin ich noch zu müde! Aber was hat es jez mit der Grafik auf sich? War das jez n konsolenfassung???


----------



## Darknomis806 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

da merkt man das EA genau so dumm und peinlich ist wie Activision

John Riccitiello stützt Bf3 nur auf seiner Grafik als hatte das Game nichts bessres zu bieten, lol.

Das is halt wieder Kindergarten was die da abziehen und peinlich ist das EA für sowas von den ganzen Bf fanboys noch gelobt werden, pfff.

Der eine kauft sich mw3 der andre bf3 und damit hat sich die sache...


----------



## Darknomis806 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



X3niC schrieb:


> Irgentwie raff ich den Text nicht vllt bin ich noch zu müde! Aber was hat es jez mit der Grafik auf sich? War das jez n konsolenfassung???


   bei der EA Pressekonferenz auf der E3 wurde Bf3 auf dem PC gezockt


----------



## thor2101 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

ein weiteres kleines Hype-Puzzleteil hat die Welt erblickt. Ich sag mal so, ich kenn viele Cod zocker, die weder im Internet sind, noch einen PC haben. Sie sehen die Plakate, die Werbung draußen und im TV und werden das neue CoD blind kaufen. einfach weil sie nichts besseres kennen. Ich hoffe EA betreibt wenigstens einen ähnlichen Marketingaufwand. Hier in Berlin war letztes Jahr die Bushaltestellen zugepflastert von Black Ops Plakaten. Ich wünsche mir dasselbe für Battlefield.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich hoffe nur das die Leute von EA und Activision bei dem ganzem Konkurenzkampf nicht vergessen das sie das Spiel für Spieler machen! Und die wollen ein geiles Spiel haben für das Geld das sie ausgeben! Die sollen ihre Energie in die Entwicklung oder noch Verbesserung stecken als sich andauerd gegenseitig zu belabern!


----------



## Chronik (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Welches die beste Grafik hat? Ich glaube das is klar zu sehen das BF3 vorne ist. Warum immer ein Hype um die scheiss Konsolen gemacht wird versteh ich nicht. Es wissen doch alle, das die Steuerung, Grafik, ... am besten aufm PC ist.

Wie allerdings Story/Gameplay und Steuerung wird? Ich hab MW2 gezockt und muss dazu sagen war schon ganz OK, wobei mir die story nicht so sehr gefallen hat. Bei MW1 fand ich die Story besser bei BF bin ich schon länger raus. (Mein letzter BF Teil war BF 1942)


----------



## remca (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich finde es langsam echt schade das Dice für EA produziert.

Die ewige Angeberei von EA ist echt nervend. 
Ist für mich bisher der einzige echte Negativpunkt von BF3


----------



## Renox1 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

@remca
Publisher sind böse!

Ich mag beide Spiele sehr. Jedoch gönne ich diesesmal Battlefield 3 die Krone.


----------



## Skaty12 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da merkt man das EA genau so dumm und peinlich ist wie Activision
> 
> John Riccitiello stützt Bf3 nur auf seiner Grafik als hatte das Game nichts bessres zu bieten, lol.
> 
> ...


   1. Das Wort "fanboy" von einem Fanboy zu hören ist schon peinlich.
2. Wer lobt denn hier im Forum das, was der EA-Typ sagt? Ich hab noch keinen gelesen.
3. Wieso ist EA genauso dumm und peinlich wie Activi$ion? Versteh diese Aussage irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Chyio (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

mw2 war schon ein geiles game danach kam bc 2 war anfangs gut allerdings waren die game runden zum teil viel zu lang... die steuerung war in mw2 auch besser als bei bc 2.

ich denke das mw3 sofern die runden in bf3 nicht kürzer sein sollten sich durchsetzen wird.


----------



## spike00 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*


----------



## spike00 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> John Riccitiello stützt Bf3 nur auf seiner Grafik als hatte das Game nichts bessres zu bieten, lol.


Kotick sagte zur Presse, dass EA nur PC Videos von BF3 gezeigt hat und es deswegen schlechter für Konsolen bzw. ein reines PC Spiel wird.

Riccitiello meinte dazu, dass es sich bei den Videos um XBOX 360 und PS3
Videos gehandelt hat.

Er hat BF3 nie auf seine Grafik reduziert...du reimst dir mal wieder ein Märchen zusammen.


----------



## Weakmc (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

@remca

echt hab ich mir bei der Überschrift auch gedacht.

Jedesmal reisst der die Fresse wieder auf und fällt auf die Schnauze. 

Sry für die Wort wahl, aber scheint ja bei EA keinen zu Stören. Also ich hab meine Erwartungen mal runter gedreht. Grafik is ja Top und das Spiel super in Szene gesetzt, das macht aber noch kein gutes Gameplay aus. 

Bitte macht doch nur mal 3 Dinge richtig, ohne gleich großkotzig daher zu "Pusaunen".

1. Abwechslungsreiches Gameplay + Content (inc Multiplayer) für einen Langzeit Spielspass
2. Lag freies Spielen. Vernümpftig optimierter Programmcode damit der Ping nicht erstmal 150 ist (BC2)
3. Einen vernümpftigen Cheatschutz (wenn 3mal erwischt Key + Account für Onlinespielen gesperrt) <-- Kann ich wohl nur von träumen


----------



## Nick1313 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich komm jetzt voll nicht klar mit dem Text .. wurden jetzt auf der E3 (Panzer Gameplay) jetzt die Konsolen-Version oder der PC gezeigt? oO Das war doch der PC?


----------



## rasgul (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Komisch: bei der Presentation mit der Panzerschlacht sieht man ja wie er mit Tastatur und Maus spielt....
Ich habe mir extra BC2 gekauft, um das gameplay zu testen, weil ich seit der E3 offt gelesen habe, dass es sich BF3 wie ein BC2.5 spielt und muss sagen dass sich BC2 recht schlecht spielt. man ist sehr eingeschrenkt bei den bewegungen, die waffen sind zu gross, und hatte überall logische fehler in den maps.

Ich hoffe dass wird besser gemacht, den so hat BF3 bis auf die grafik keine schance gegen MW3..


----------



## WaldebeatZ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

auf jeden fall werde ich diesmal mein geld nicht fürn weiteres cod verschwenden ...
cod 4 ist und bleibt der beste teil der rest naja und von überteuerten dlc´s usw. möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen . 
naja aber ein steht wohl fest , nen bmw kauft man wohl eher als nen ford mustang ...
deswegen wird wohl cod was es die verkaufszahlen angehet überlegen sein


----------



## Para911 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Auf der E3 wurde auch was von der PS3 gezeigt...in diesem kurzen "Was kann die Frostbyte Engine 2" trailerdingens. Einmal die Szene mit den Polizeiautos und dann noch die Nahaufnahme von dem einen Kopf, beides PS3. Steht unten rechts in der Ecke 
Zu der Sache, dass es sich spielen wird wie Bad Company 2.5 wage ich zu bezweifeln, schon alleine, weil die Animationen einen Großteil davon ausmachen, und die BF 3 Animationen mit der gleichen Technik erstellt wurden, wie die Animationen in den neusten FIFA ablegern (Stichworte Google: EA Sports ANT), während die BC 2 Animationen meines Wissens nach noch größtenteils per Hand erstellt wurden...


----------



## Lolmacher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich sehe es mal so:
BF3 ist zwar das bessere Spiel, CoD MW3 wird aber wegen den ganzen Kiddys usw. die besseren Verkaufszahlen bestimmt haben. Leider.


----------



## s0urce (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich glaube man muss die Aussage vl auch etwas anders verstehen:
Wenn Bobby meint, dass das Gezeigte schon alles war zu was die PC VErsion fähig ist [...]

D.h. die konsolen kommen an eine derartige Grafik ran...der Pc kommt aber noch viel weiter.


----------



## acti0n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Mir gefällt es gar nicht das sich EA mit BF3 überhaupt mit CoD messen will.

Wie kann man sich mit so einem Schrott wie COD messen wollen?


----------



## acti0n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



Para911 schrieb:


> Auf der E3 wurde auch was von der PS3 gezeigt...in diesem kurzen "Was kann die Frostbyte Engine 2" trailerdingens. Einmal die Szene mit den Polizeiautos und dann noch die Nahaufnahme von dem einen Kopf, beides PS3. Steht unten rechts in der Ecke
> Zu der Sache, dass es sich spielen wird wie Bad Company 2.5 wage ich zu bezweifeln, schon alleine, weil die Animationen einen Großteil davon ausmachen, und die BF 3 Animationen mit der gleichen Technik erstellt wurden, wie die Animationen in den neusten FIFA ablegern (Stichworte Google: EA Sports ANT), während die BC 2 Animationen meines Wissens nach noch größtenteils per Hand erstellt wurden...


   Wurden sie nicht. Sie wurden mit Motion Capturing erstellt.


----------



## sh1the4d (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Nehme mal an dass CoD8 wieder genau der selbe Kram sein wird wie alle Vorgänger auch. Bei den jetzigen Infos über die Spiele kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das CoD nur einen Hauch einer Chance hat. Wenn man die Trailer und Videos von BF3 sieht fühlt man sich ja direkt in den Krieg versetzt. Solch einen Realismus und eine solche Grafik verbunden mit einem hoffentlich guten Gameplay muss ein Meilenstein werden. Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Story und der Multiplayer den anderen Stärken mithalten kann.


----------



## HMCpretender (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

"Nun kündigt der Publisher Electronic Arts einen "Kampf der Titanen" an."


Warum treffen die sich nicht nach der Schule auf dem Lehrerparkplatz?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



HMCpretender schrieb:


> "Nun kündigt der Publisher Electronic Arts einen "Kampf der Titanen" an."
> 
> 
> Warum treffen die sich nicht nach der Schule auf dem Lehrerparkplatz?


Das Duell kann beginnen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, wer am Ende die Nase vorne haben wird. Bei mir selbst ists schon klar, ich werd mir BF3 holen.


----------



## geoheiss (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

dass das gezeigt von der konsole kommt ist wirklich schwer zu glauben.wobei auf der wichtigsten spielemesse der welt immer die besten versionen gezeigt werden!, logischerweise.das ganze stinkt.wir werdens diese woche sehen, denn erst kürzlich wurde seitens ea herausposaunt das zum ersten mal die kons version in der jimmy fallen show in dieser woche gezeigt werden...wir werden sehn jungs. S U O T BF!!!


----------



## Skaty12 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



Lolmacher schrieb:


> Ich sehe es mal so:
> BF3 ist zwar das bessere Spiel, CoD MW3 wird aber wegen den ganzen Kiddys usw. die besseren Verkaufszahlen bestimmt haben. Leider.


   Befürchte ich auch. Naja, aber die Publisher und Entwickler werden ja sehen was dann in Umfragen und Meinungen steht:
"Call of Duty in den ersten 24 Stunden 6 Mil. mal verkauft"
und direkt darunter:
"Call of Duty Käufer verägert - Spiel bietet nichts neues und ist verbuggt"
weiter darunter:
"Battlefield 3 Umfragen bestätigen einen erfolgreichen Start, auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen im Vergleich zum Konkurrenten niedriger sind"


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



sh1the4d schrieb:


> Nehme mal an dass CoD8 wieder genau der selbe Kram sein wird wie alle Vorgänger auch. Bei den jetzigen Infos über die Spiele kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das CoD nur einen Hauch einer Chance hat. Wenn man die Trailer und Videos von BF3 sieht fühlt man sich ja direkt in den Krieg versetzt. Solch einen Realismus und eine solche Grafik verbunden mit einem hoffentlich guten Gameplay muss ein Meilenstein werden. Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Story und der Multiplayer den anderen Stärken mithalten kann.


naja
mal ab davon das Call of Moorhuhn eh nur so schlechtes Effektgewitter ist würde ich jetzt BF3 jetzt allerdings auch nicht wirklich die Realismuskrone aufsetzen, das ist so in etwa Realistisch wie historische Darstellung von Ben Hur


----------



## der-jan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



mimc1 schrieb:


> Schwachsn als ob ihr leben von diesen Games abhängen würde ^^


der junge macht seinen job und im moment das richtige
seit dem megaerfolg von gta4 berichten auch "seriöuse" magazine über videospiele wenn sie potenziell in die verkaufsregionen eines gta oder halt eines modern warfare kommen

da jetzt einen zweikampf medienwirksam aufzuziehen ist absolute die richtige entscheidung - sowas weckt interesse auch bei den medien abseits des reinen videospielemarktes und diese publicity hilft beiden marken

ist die gleiche masche wie in der musikindustrie: 50 cent hatte zur promotion eines seiner alben auch einen "zweikampf" heraufbeschworen, ihn dann zwar gegen kayne west verloren aber geholfen hat es beiden, gab aufmerksamkeit


----------



## der-jan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



acti0n schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es gar nicht das sich EA mit BF3 überhaupt mit CoD messen will.
> 
> Wie kann man sich mit so einem Schrott wie COD messen wollen?


 sollen sie sich mit arma messen nach dem motto; 
von zehntausenden abgöttisch geliebt aber von millionen links liegen gelassen - was ist das beste spiel in "fachkreisen"?

ist doch klar daß ein erfolgsorientieres produkt sich an dem megaerfolg cod messen lassen will und ggf auch muss


----------



## Mentor501 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*



Nick1313 schrieb:


> Ich komm jetzt voll nicht klar mit dem Text .. wurden jetzt auf der E3 (Panzer Gameplay) jetzt die Konsolen-Version oder der PC gezeigt? oO Das war doch der PC?


Es ist schlicht egal ob es auf einem PC gezeigt worden ist oder nicht.
Eine "Konsolenversion" kann (und muss) genauso auf einem Rechner laufen, Entwickelt wird schließlich immer auf dem PC, nicht auf den Konsolen, nur ist es heutzutage meist so, dass der Code gleich an die Lead-Plattformen (meist XBox und/oder PS3) angepasst wird, sodass die Arbeitsschritte der Engine mit dem späteren System perfekt harmonieren.
Da BF3 jedoch primär ersteinmal auf PC-Hardware hinentwickelt worden ist kann der Konsolen-grafik-content genauso auf dem Rechner laufen, und damit meine ich nicht "ungefähr" übereinstimmende Einstellungen für Texturen etc. sondern exakt die gleiche Optik.

Sprich: Bisher haben wir zwar Präsentationen auf dem PC gesehen, diese enthielten aber "nur" die Konsolen-optik; Oder aber es kam in den gezeigten Abschnitten nichts vor was in den Konsolenversionen nicht enthalten wäre, das würde aber in dem Kontext seiner Aussage wenig Sinn machen, da es hier nicht um den Spielcontent sondern um die Grafik ging.

Das ganze kommt mir jedoch trozdem sehr spanisch vor, da das gezeigte definitiv Full-HD Qualitäten hatte und bereits die Vorgänger-engine für die Konsolen stark gedrosselt werden musste, obwohl das Grundgerüst dieser noch vom ersten "exklusiven" Konsolenteil stammte.

Wir werden sehen was da auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Drogeriet87 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt "Kampf der Titanen" an*

In den Verkaufszahlen wird MW3 BF3 locker abziehen ...
Nix mit Titanen usw.
BF wird sowieso mehr und mehr zum MW, bei dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (ausgenommen das Zerstörungssystem)...
So und die BF3 Kiddies haben jetzt wieder das Wort ...


----------



## Floeffy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt*



Drogeriet87 schrieb:


> In den Verkaufszahlen wird MW3 BF3 locker abziehen ...
> Nix mit Titanen usw.
> BF wird sowieso mehr und mehr zum MW, bei dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (ausgenommen das Zerstörungssystem)...
> So und die BF3 Kiddies haben jetzt wieder das Wort ...


Ich schätze mal das du den Multiplayertrailer von der E3 gesehn hast um so eine Aussage zu treffen. Nur muss man sich auch ein wenig Informieren bevor man so eine Behauptung macht.  Im dem Trailer war der Rush Modus zu sehen und ja der ist höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem gleichen Gameplay ala Cod ausgelegt  . 
Wir haben aber leider noch nichts vom Conquest Modus gesehn, deswegen würde ich so eine Aussage noch nicht treffen wollen. 

Zum Thema, ich finde gut das EA so großrumtönt, macht Activison ja nicht anders und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, dass is gute Werbung. Ich hoffe das EA dann auch eine große Werbekampange auffährt, z.B. in der Fernsehnwerbung Trailer zeigen wie Blizzard.


----------



## dohderbert (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

ich wette auf BF3
ist auch aus prinzip schon vorbestellt !


----------



## Starblaster (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Keine Ahnung aber abgesehen von der herausragenden Grafik (von beiden), kann ich aber beiden Spielen nix abgewinnen. Im Grunde immer das Gleiche im neuen Outfit, da ist aber auch nix was man innovativ finden könnte ... nichtmal ansatzweite. Da Freu ich mich noch mehr auf Halo 4 als auf diesen dutzensten Kriegsshooter-Aufguss. Von den  Herren Kotick und Riccitello ist das sowieso nur Marketing geplänkel, das im Zweifel sogar abgesprochen ist, um die Leute dazu zu bringen, dann beide Games zu kaufen und zu Vergleichen ... für meinen Teil warte ich zwei Jahre  und kaufs dann allenfalls als budget Version zum zwischendurch spielen.


----------



## Sirius89 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Das wird der derbste Fanboy Krieg den das Internet jemals gesehen hat.


----------



## combine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Gute Idee oder?
Die Entwickler rufen zum "Kampf der Titanen" aus und geben euch somit unbewusst die Empfehlung gleich beide Spiele zu kaufen wo ihr sonst wohl nur eines der beiden gekauft hättet. So.. aber jetzt mal Spass bei Seite wir wissen alle das BF3, Modernirgendwas 3 locker in die Tasche spielen wird.


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Mir geht langsam dieser Möchtegern-Krieg gehörig auf den Zeiger. Sollen beide erstmal das Spiel auf den Markt bringen und dann wird auch der Markt entscheiden. Letztendlich werden sich beide wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Aber diese Schleichwerbung von BF3 und MW3 um ständig in den Medien präsent zu sein, fängt langsam an zu nerven. 

Die sollen sich lieber auf die Fertigstellung konzentrieren als ihre Kraft bei solchem Kinderkram zu verschwenden.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:


> Mir geht langsam dieser Möchtegern-Krieg gehörig auf den Zeiger.



Ich wollte igentlich hier *gähn* als Kommentar hinschreiben, habs aber gelassen da ich solche Flames nicht mag^^

Allerdings ist es so, ich spiele mal ANALytist: BF3 wird viele Anhänger haben, COD wird mehr haben. COD wird ne bessere Wertung im SP bekommen während BF3 im MP besser sein wird. Beide Spiele werden auf jeden Fall Millionenseller werden.

Da ich kein Kommentar ala *gähn* loslassen wollte sage ich was anderes: laaaangweilig.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:


> Mir geht langsam dieser Möchtegern-Krieg gehörig auf den Zeiger. Sollen beide erstmal das Spiel auf den Markt bringen und dann wird auch der Markt entscheiden*. Letztendlich werden sich beide wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. *Aber diese Schleichwerbung von BF3 und MW3 um ständig in den Medien präsent zu sein, fängt langsam an zu nerven. *
> *
> Die sollen sich lieber auf die Fertigstellung konzentrieren als ihre Kraft bei solchem Kinderkram zu verschwenden.





Vordack schrieb:


> BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir geht langsam dieser Möchtegern-Krieg gehörig auf den Zeiger.
> ...



Du reißt einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang und nennst es flamen, aber 
nichts anders machst Du doch auch!
Und: Du sagst sogar Inhaltlich teilweise das selbe.

Oh mann eh.........  Du Analytist Du.      (zu Deutsch übrigens: Analytiker)   

Ontopic:
Ich finde es mittlerweile auch total ....ähhh......"langweilig"... das man immer wieder zwei vollkommen verschiedene Spiele vergleicht.
Das kann man nur in Sachen Verkaufszahlen.Mit nichts anderem.


----------



## phifi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



Sirius89 schrieb:


> Das wird der derbste Fanboy Krieg den das Internet jemals gesehen hat.


wieso wird? ist er doch schon


----------



## K4ZUY4 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Cripplefield 3 vs. Call of Shit: Modern Toilet 3... wayne?!


----------



## JerrY1992 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

ist mir eigentlich scheißegal wer da gewinnt, kauf mir BF3 und gut ist. werde nie wieder ein CoD teil kaufen da mich die letzten beiden sehr enttäuscht haben und MW3 sowieso nix neues mitsichbringt. Also sind die fragen, wer hat das bessere gameplay und grafik bla, total überflüssig da MW3 immernoch die selbe Grafik und das gleiche Gameplay wie MW1 hat... 
Wie soll man die überhaupt vergleichen? Battlefield ist ein eher auf Teamplay und realismus ausgelegter shooter und CoD ist ein acardshooter wo so gut wie jeder als lonewolf rumläuft mit waffen ohne rückschlag und vernümpftige physik

naja jedem das seine, für mich ist und bleibt CoD mainstream müll


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du reißt einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang und nennst es flamen, aber
> nichts anders machst Du doch auch!
> Und: Du sagst sogar Inhaltlich teilweise das selbe.
> 
> ...



Sach ma gehts noch? 

Wo habe ich gesagt dass er flamed? Ich habe geschrieben dass ich nicht mit *gähn* flamen wollte.

Ich dachte der einigermassen aufmerksame Leser würde kapieren dass ich nichts anderes tue als ihm zustimme - war wohl mein Fehler anzunehmen dass hier nachgedacht wird. Das war in keinster Weise eine Kritik an seinem Posting. Lesen-Denken-Verstehen-Antworten


----------



## Darknomis806 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Laut EA hat Bf3 nur ne geile grafik zu bieten xD

die idioten dissn ihr eigenes game

aber so sind Publisher halt


----------



## getier (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Laut EA hat Bf3 nur ne geile grafik zu bieten xD
> 
> die idioten dissn ihr eigenes game
> 
> aber so sind Publisher halt


auf dich und deinen unqualifizierten kommentar hab ich schon die ganze zeit gewartet 

hab mir schon gedacht wo der bleib nach dem 42 posts vergangen sind ohne das du irgend einen falschen und zugleich unnötigen kommentar abgiebst 

aber ich gebe dir die chance mich auszubesser:

wo disst ea ihr eigenes spiel? und wo behaupten sie das bf3 nichts außer grafik zu bieten hat  und hast du dir die videos angesehen die von dici online gestellt worden sind? 

zum glück hat die cod fanboy gemeinde dich auf ihrere seite.  weil sonst wäre es hier bei pc games für PRO COD-Schreihälse echt ruhig.


----------



## getier (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



Vordack schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du reißt einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang und nennst es flamen, aber
> ...


und ohne dich kritisieren zu wollen    du hast schon recht. aber deinen kommentar kann man in richtung kritik oder zustimmung verstehen. er hat es halt in den falschen hals bekommen.   ich hab auch zweimal lesen müsen bevor ich gewusst hab ob du kritisierst oder zustimmst    vielleicht das nächstemal ein     oder der gleichen dann enstehen keine missgeschicke


----------



## Skaty12 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Laut EA hat Bf3 nur ne geile grafik zu bieten xD
> 
> die idioten dissn ihr eigenes game
> 
> aber so sind Publisher halt


   Zeig mir die Stelle wo das steht.
Bis du die gefunden hast: Du hast dir schon in einem anderen Thread was dazu gereimt, zum gleiche Thema.
Denk bitte erstmal nach bevor du irgend einen Scheiß schreibst.
Und BTW - wieso schreibst du unter jeden Artikel von Battlefield 3 einen schlechten (meist selber zusammengedichtet) Kommentar? Hast Angst, dass dein geliebtes CoD untergeht?


----------



## der-jan (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



combine schrieb:


> ... wir wissen alle das BF3, Modernirgendwas 3 locker in die Tasche spielen wird.


   wir alles wissen das nicht - ich weiß zb nicht mal was in die tasche spielen ist
in die tasche stecken wäre bf3>mw3, in die hände spielen wäre mw3>bf3 d.h. keine ahnung was du aussagen willst
oder ist in die tasche spielen sowas wie "eier kraulen"?


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



getier schrieb:


> und ohne dich kritisieren zu wollen    du hast schon recht. aber deinen kommentar kann man in richtung kritik oder zustimmung verstehen. er hat es halt in den falschen hals bekommen.   ich hab auch zweimal lesen müsen bevor ich gewusst hab ob du kritisierst oder zustimmst    vielleicht das nächstemal ein     oder der gleichen dann enstehen keine missgeschicke



Stimmt schon, das war auch Sinn der Sache 

So plumpe Aussagen wie "/sign" oder so kann doch wohl jeder machen - das ist doch langweilig. 

Ich habe sogar die Augenbrauen verwendet *sichselberverteidige*


----------



## nataSic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

wow. Das nenn ich mal ne Ansage. Wenn die Konsolenszenen in den Livestream mit drinnen waren, hab ich das jedenfalls nicht mitgekriegt..


----------



## UthaSnake (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Und wie aus dem Nichts erschien ein heller Strahl und sorgte für Klahrheit auf der Spitze des Olymps und die "Titanen" waren geblendet, verwundert und verängstigt von der enormen Kraft des neuen Olympkönigs den sie noch lange huldigen sollten.
Staub - er bedeckte das ganze Land nachdem sich die enorme Kraft ausgebreitet und es sich auf der Spitze des Olymps bequem gemacht hatte.
BF3 und MW3 die Erzfeinde des "Shoot"-Landes traten dichter beianander, sie wussten ihr bisheriger Kampf und ihre Kräfte waren nichts zudem, was nun den Olymp regierte!
Die beiden wussten sie mussten nun ihre Stärke vereinigen um gegen den neuen Feind bestehen zu können.
Nachdem der Staub sich gelegt hatte und der machoartige MW3 und der vernünftige BF3 die Augen gerieben hatten sahen sie was auf der Spitze des Olymps trohnte.

Medal of Honor 2011 

PS: Ich gönn es sowohl EA als auch dieser andere Firma die ihr immergleiches Saw...pardon.. CoD rausbringt


----------



## Mathragor (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

Es wird leider genügend dumme Leute geben, die Call of Duty kaufen werden, und so die Faulheit und Geldgier von Activision weiter unterstützen. Warum soll man sich auch was Neues einfallen lassen, oder ne neue Engine programmieren, wenn der alte, ausgelutschte Scheiss immernoch gekauft wird? Ich werde für MW3 mit Sicherheit kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Tha-Sonic (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*

also schon rein der technik wegen kan mw3 einpacken,die frostbite 2 sieht ja einfach göttlich aus,hoffe das sehen anderen studios und lizensieren diese engine.hoffe kommen noch spiele mit fb2 ausser von dice


----------



## Maddi20 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch*



Mathragor schrieb:


> Es wird leider genügend dumme Leute geben, die Call of Duty kaufen werden, und so die Faulheit und Geldgier von Activision weiter unterstützen. Warum soll man sich auch was Neues einfallen lassen, oder ne neue Engine programmieren, wenn der alte, ausgelutschte Scheiss immernoch gekauft wird? Ich werde für MW3 mit Sicherheit kein Geld ausgeben.


jep ich geb dir vollkommen recht. ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht dass mw3 mit dem erfolg seiner vorgänger mithalten kann. bf3 ist das, was die cod macher nach so langer zeit verdient haben, einen starken Konkurrenten. Jetzt werden sie zumindest mal ins grübeln geraten ob sie nicht vielleicht doch ihre engine der modernen zeit anpassen sollten.


----------



## uglygames (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

wo ist den der Kampf der Titanen???
Ich sehe nur einen Titanen und das ist Battlefield 3, der andere ist doch dieses alte Spiel mit neuen Namen und einer Handvoll neuer Waffen?!
Ich verstehe auch den Vergleich nicht, das ist bescheuert und unüberlegt.
Battlefield 3 hat Fahrzeuge, eine riesige Welt bzw. Schlachtfeld und CoD ist ein kleiner Infantrie Shooter ohne große Welt oder Fahr- und Flugzeuge...also bitte!
Oder vergleicht ihr auch Minecraft mit Minesweeper?


----------



## schokoeis (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

Das kann am Ende nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Bad Company macht mir im Multiplayer wesentlich mehr Spaß als CoD MW2, deutlich daran zu erkennen, das BFBC2 der erste OnlineShooter ist den ich überhaupt lange gespielt habe. Hätte ich mit CoD angefangen wäre das Genre nach ein paar Tagen wieder in die Ecke geflogen.
Grafisch kann nur BF3 gewinnen, da als Leadplattform der PC dient bei dem einfach viel mehr möglich ist als mit Konsolen.Und wie man bei BFBC2 merkt ist auch der Sound sehr wichtig, wenn nen paar Panzer durch die Gegend rumsen und ein Heli drüberfliegt kommt schon bei geschlossenen Augen mehr Athmosphäre rüber als bei CoD und bei BF3 will Dice das nochmal intensivieren.

Was die Story betrifft muß man noch abwarten. MW 1+2 waren schon toll inszeniert, aber trotzdem fand ich BC2 "cooler", schonmal nur wegen der lustigen Truppe mit der man rumzieht, dagegen find ich die CoD-Charaktere eher blass.


----------



## starhorst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

*gähn* Die machen doch auch nur was die Leute erwarten. Publicity für beide Spiele mehr ist das doch nicht. Und PCGames natürlich ganz vorn dabei mit billigen Headlines.


----------



## Unstable (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

Diese Schlammschlacht ist wirklich alt/blöd.. 

MW3 wird wahrscheinlich gewinnen weil es die Masse anspricht. BF3 ist vielleicht durch seine engine besser, aber der Gameplay gewinnt am ende die Schlacht. Die meisten wollen nur mal ein Peng Peng wo man nicht nachdenken braucht und schnell Action hat. Bei BF3 muss man halt nachdenken und ruhiger spielen, ansonsten geht man dauernd hopps. Das letzte kapieren die meisten nicht und hören dann auf zu spielen. (Zumindest habe ich das in Foren so gelesen)

Kurz, CoD ist einfach zu spielen, schnell und Actionreich.
BF3 hat eine kleine Lernkurve ist ruhiger aber hat mehr Atmosphäre.


----------



## BlueDragon92 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

is mir eigentlich egal wer "verliert"
ich werd mir eventuell beide kaufen weil ich darin zwei unterschiedliche spiele sehe
bf3 is große welt und viel zerstörung
cod8 ist kleine welt eher so 6 vs 6 S&D Taktik, cod 4 spiel ich heut noch auf lans
cod6 leider garnicht mehr weil alle meine freunde gebannd wurden XD, ...und ich nicht...^^
bfbc2 spiel ich ab und an mal so 1mal im monat wenn kumpel grad bock drauf hat
mehr dann aber auch nicht mehr

ich hab allerdings vor ca 1jahr bfbc2 UND cod6 gleichviel gespielt UND parallel, auch hab ich beide zusammen in einem packet bei amazone bestellt und direckt hintereinander installiert

also FAZIT: ich werde mir warscheinlich wieder beide gleichzeitig holen und das selbe erleben wie bei cod6+bfbc2, einfach zwei VERSCHIEDENE spiele


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: EA-Chef kündigt Kampf der Titanen an*

Ich bin mir sicher das MW3 deutlich mehr Umsatz einfahren wird als Battlefield 3. Das ist mir persönlich aber vollkommen wurscht (habe auch entsprechend gestimmt). Ich kann mir nix dafür kaufen wenn EA und/oder Activision hunderte Millionen Dollar Umsatz machen.

Was für mich zählt ist der Spaß beim Zocken. Call Of Duty ist für mich eine gute Schlaftablette, also einfach nur unglaublich langweilig, weil die Spielmechanik vollkommen stupide ist. In der Kampagne (zumindest in den Teilen die ich von MW2 und Black Ops gespielt habe) gibt es nur völlig überladenes Effektgewitter und es ist von einem halbwegs glaubhaften Scenario (MW1) in Science Fiction abgedriftet.

Seit Modern Warfare 1 (das ich damals gerne, aber nicht exzessiv gespielt habe) ist die Serie für mich uninteressant geworden. World At War habe ich mir noch gekauft, fand es allerdings bestenfalls durchschnittlich.

Battlefield 2 hat mich wirklich begeistert, Bad Company 2 fand ich auch sehr gut und das bisher gesehene von BF3 fand ich fantastisch (bis auf ein knapp 15 Minütiges Video aus dem Multiplayer im Rush Modus, das war mir zu CoD like).

Daher ist es für mich überhaupt keine Frage welches der beiden Spiele gekauft wird. Allerdings ist das ja eigentlich keine "entweder, oder" Entscheidung. CoD interessiert mich aber einfach nicht mehr.

BF3 habe ich vier mal vorbestellt. Eines für mich und drei weitere Exemplare für Freunde. MW3 interessiert keinen von denen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Emke (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

So gut die beiden Games auch sein werden - keiner von beiden schafft Uncharted 3  die heimsen sich dieses Jahr bestimmt wieder den GotY Award ein ^^


----------



## wylder (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

ich glaube auch, dass dieser "krieg" von ea und activision nur künstlich aufgebauscht wird, damit beide spiele in aller munde sind. 
wenn die beiden spiele draußen sind und ordentlich umsatz gemacht wurde, dann hocken die vorstandsmitglieder der beiden publisher gemeinsam im puff, lassen sich mit champagner vollaufen und lachen über die gespaltene gamer community.


----------



## Heady88 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*



Emke schrieb:


> So gut die beiden Games auch sein werden - keiner von beiden schafft Uncharted 3  die heimsen sich dieses Jahr bestimmt wieder den GotY Award ein ^^


Haha XD NOT ! ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

Mein Tip:
Verkaufscharts PC: 
1. Platz Battlefield 3
2. Platz CoD MW 3


----------



## micar (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision mit Kampfansagen*

Wer ist Activision ???


----------



## abe15 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Äh ja, alte News, neue Überschrift drüber + ne Umfrage drunter klatschen... 
Dachte grad es gibt was Interessantes zu lesen, auch von nem Clinch Video seh ich nicht die Bohne...


----------



## Dreamlfall (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

BF 3 wird eindeutig besser! Ich versteh die 11% nicht !


----------



## Odin333 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

"Schaut in die Glaskugel und sagt uns, wer gewinnt: EA mit Battlefield 3 oder Activision mit Modern Warfare 3?"

Definiere gewinnen.
Gewinnt der, der das bessere Spiel macht, oder der, der mehr Exemplare verkauft?


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Ich Tip mal darauf,das CoD sich öfter verkauft,aber wir wissen alle, das Battlefield 3 besser sein wird.


----------



## Morathi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Ganz klar EA mit BF3. Warum? Bei CoD können die Spieler mittlerweile das immergleiche nicht mehr sehen, bei BF3 will man nix anderes als ein BF2 mit schöner Grafik (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. /discuss).


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Morathi schrieb:


> Ganz klar EA mit BF3. Warum? Bei CoD können die Spieler mittlerweile das immergleiche nicht mehr sehen, bei BF3 will man nix anderes als ein BF2 mit schöner Grafik (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. /discuss).


   Da liegt das Problem bei BF3. DICE hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass BF3 nicht nur ein BF2 mit besser Grafik wird, obwohl das viele wollen.

@T: MW3 wird sich deutlich besser Verkaufen, vorallem auf Konsolen; BF3 wird aber das deutlich besser Game.


----------



## Bonobo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Obwohl ich CoD seit dem (zumindest auf PC) Hackerverseuchten MW2 hasse, hab ich für MW3 gestimmt, weil es einfach zu viele kleine Kinder mit Eltern mit viel Geld gibt, die aber kein meter auf ihre Kinder aufpassen, sodass sich diese ganzen 12-jährigen wieder alle MW3 kaufen, weil das cool iss aber kein meter skill verlangt
kack CoD -.-


----------



## krovvy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Bonobo schrieb:


> Obwohl ich CoD seit dem (zumindest auf PC) Hackerverseuchten MW2 hasse, hab ich für MW3 gestimmt, weil es einfach zu viele kleine Kinder mit Eltern mit viel Geld gibt, die aber kein meter auf ihre Kinder aufpassen, sodass sich diese ganzen 12-jährigen wieder alle MW3 kaufen, weil das cool iss aber kein meter skill verlangt
> kack CoD -.-


!
auf jedem server von allen cod teilen piepst bereits jemand via headset rum und beleidigt andere spieler. und das spiel ist einfach nur ein dusseliges von A nach B rennen, um dabei möglichst viele töten.


----------



## combine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Da BF3 mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an Origin gebunden sein wird empfehle ich euch mal schnell nen Acc zu erstellen eh die guten ID´s (spätere ingame Nicks) vergeben sind.
(das gibts nämlich schon zum Download)
http://www.ea.com/de/site/origin
Danach kann man es ja wieder löschen, Hauptsache erstmal registriert und <3-Nick gesichert


----------



## Raffnek30000 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

danke combine für den tip ^^
habe dabei festgestelt das ich schon ein konto habe 

und wehe ich bekomme meinen nick nicht 

alles wird gut, jetzt müssen nur noch 4 monate vergehen 

*wart*


----------



## schokoeis (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos zur angestrebten USK-Einstufung bei BF3? Wenns wie BC2 ist kommts wohl uncut, aber wär schon interessant das vorher zu wissen zwecks PEGI-Version bestellen und so...


----------



## s0urce (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



combine schrieb:


> Da BF3 mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an Origin gebunden sein wird empfehle ich euch mal schnell nen Acc zu erstellen eh die guten ID´s (spätere ingame Nicks) vergeben sind.
> (das gibts nämlich schon zum Download)
> http://www.ea.com/de/site/origin
> Danach kann man es ja wieder löschen, Hauptsache erstmal registriert und <3-Nick gesichert


Spätere ingame-Nicks???
Es wird eher wieder das Soldaten-System aus BFBC2 geben. Und registriert ist ja eh schon jeder mit EA-Account.


----------



## cinteX (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



krovvy schrieb:


> Bonobo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Obwohl ich CoD seit dem (zumindest auf PC) Hackerverseuchten MW2 hasse, hab ich für MW3 gestimmt, weil es einfach zu viele kleine Kinder mit Eltern mit viel Geld gibt, die aber kein meter auf ihre Kinder aufpassen, sodass sich diese ganzen 12-jährigen wieder alle MW3 kaufen, weil das cool iss aber kein meter skill verlangt
> ...


hm, hat deathmatch so an sich, komisch.
Wobei moment, wenn jeder von A nach B rennt, bleiben wohl im endefffekt alle an B stehen oder?


----------



## Held253 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Finde beide Spieleserien hervorragend, da is es mir egal wer das bessere "Gameplay" hat. Ich werde sie mir jedenfalls beide holen. Wenn sich beise Spielschmieden schon jetzt einen Schlagabtausch liefern, dann umso besser. Ein bischen Konkurrenz kann nicht schaden. Mir soll es recht sein!


----------



## Skaty12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



cinteX schrieb:


> krovvy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonobo schrieb:
> ...


   Aha, ein CoD verteidiger, ja?
Nunja, da in einem Shooter einfach stehen bleiben schlecht ist, brauch ich nicht zu erklären, oder? Wenn alle von A nach B rennen werden sie erschossen, spawnen, und gehen den selben Weg noch einmal (viel mehr Möglichkeiten bleiben in CoD auch nicht)

Egal, BTT: Ich glauber leider auch, dass CoD öfter verkauft wird, aber was zählt ist die Zufriedenheit in den Foren.


----------



## Skaty12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Wo ich grade Überraschunssieger lese, wann kommen eigentlich neue Infos zu Red Orchestra? Sieht sehr gut aus in den Trailern.


----------



## Downiz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

also erstens sind die diskussionen zwischen cod und bf sinnlos. cod wird 100% gewinnen, dennoch heißt das nicht, dass bf das bessere spiel ist. Wie eins jemand sagte, rennen bei cod viel mehr Kinder mit reichen Eltern rum, deswegen wird es auch mehr gekauft. Ich werde mir auch cod kaufen, weil es mir einfach persönlich mehr spaß macht. 

Was ich noch komisch finde: Wieso gibts hier nur ein Video von BF? Ist doch klar, dass dann viel mehr für BF stimmen. Der Trailer ist ja auch richtig geil, aber einfach den COD Trailer nicht zu zeigen neigt zu Wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## desperadoxcap (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

sry cod wird gewinnen  , du cod hatt schon verloren mach mal die augen aufffffffffffffffffffff.... auch wenn sich cod  mehr verkauft wird battlefield sich an die spitze setzen.. ich sags mal so...bei cod ist alles filmkulisse und battelfielt ist real.. und irgendwie hab ich auch gar keine lust auf cod trailer das sind meistens ehh nur  Film Zwischensequenzen


----------



## Heeze (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

@pcgames Hab was interessantes für euch  http://www.gameswelt.de/news/58244-Battlefield_3.html


----------



## Bulle1337 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Heeze schrieb:


> @pcgames Hab was interessantes für euch  http://www.gameswelt.de/news/58244-Battlefield_3.html


Na wenn das kein Grund zur Freude ist.  
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn die das tatsächlich rausgenommen hätten.   

*"Wir arbeiten gerade daran, diesen Modus zurück auf das eigentliche  
Schlachtfeld zu holen, man kann die Besonderheiten und Features dieses  
Modus jetzt vom Boden aus anwenden. Das Problem am Commander-Modus  war,
 dass nur zwei von 64 Spielern ihn wirklich nutzen konnten. Wenn  diese 
beiden aber nicht gut waren, hat das niemanden interessiert. Wir  
möchten, dass die Spieler Befehle geben und einander helfen können,  
während sie am Konflikt teilnehmen."*

Das ist wahr. Ich konnte mich oft entsinnen, das ein wirklich guter Commander oft den Sieg für das eine Team brachte. Normalerweise möchte man ja immer etwas gerne bekommen aber hier WILL ich mind. die gleichen Features haben als Commander wie in BF2, sonst gibts ne Arty auf EA!   

@Heeze
Man dankt!   

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## Skaty12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Downiz schrieb:


> also erstens sind die diskussionen zwischen cod und bf sinnlos. cod wird 100% gewinnen, dennoch heißt das nicht, dass bf das bessere spiel ist. Wie eins jemand sagte, rennen bei cod viel mehr Kinder mit reichen Eltern rum, deswegen wird es auch mehr gekauft. Ich werde mir auch cod kaufen, weil es mir einfach persönlich mehr spaß macht.
> 
> Was ich noch komisch finde: Wieso gibts hier nur ein Video von BF? Ist doch klar, dass dann viel mehr für BF stimmen. Der Trailer ist ja auch richtig geil, aber einfach den COD Trailer nicht zu zeigen neigt zu Wettbewerbsverzerrung


   Naja, würden die den CoD Trailer hier zeigen würden ja nur mehr Leute für Battlefield 3 stimmen...
Was genau wie CoD zu 100% gewinnen? Und wieso heißt es, wenn CoD gewinnt, dass Battlefield 3 nicht das bessere Spiel ist? Irgendwas verwechselst du hier . Du klingst irgendwie so, als ob du selber ein Kind mit reichen Eltern bist. Zitat:"[...] rennen bei cod viel mehr Kinder mit reichen Eltern rum [...] Ich werde mir auch cod kaufen" Zitat ende.


----------



## getier (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Skaty12 schrieb:


> Downiz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also erstens sind die diskussionen zwischen cod und bf sinnlos. cod wird 100% gewinnen, dennoch heißt das nicht, dass bf das bessere spiel ist. Wie eins jemand sagte, rennen bei cod viel mehr Kinder mit reichen Eltern rum, deswegen wird es auch mehr gekauft. Ich werde mir auch cod kaufen, weil es mir einfach persönlich mehr spaß macht.
> ...


seh ich auch so. actvison sollte sich für das bis jetzt gezeigte material in grund und boden genieren und am besten gleich dort bleiben.

was ich aber erstaunlich finde ist das die cod favorisierenden leute das gezeigt material gesehen haben und nicht den funkten eines gedanken daran verschwenden wieder eine runde ausgenommen zu werden. ich mein man kauft ein spiel für min 60€ um dann eine verstümmelte version zu bekommen mit uralt engin um sie dann nochmal für min 15€ zu kompletieren...

das ist es was mir nicht einleuchtet


----------



## Maddi20 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



getier schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. actvison sollte sich für das bis jetzt gezeigte material in grund und boden genieren und am besten gleich dort bleiben.
> 
> was ich aber erstaunlich finde ist das die cod favorisierenden leute das gezeigt material gesehen haben und nicht den funkten eines gedanken daran verschwenden wieder eine runde ausgenommen zu werden. ich mein man kauft ein spiel für min 60€ um dann eine verstümmelte version zu bekommen mit uralt engin um sie dann nochmal für min 15€ zu kompletieren...
> 
> das ist es was mir nicht einleuchtet


/sign


----------



## JCFR (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Wer gewinnt?  Scheiß egal! CoD fans bleiben bei Modern Warfare 3 und BAttlefield liebhaber greifen zum 3er. 
Müßte ich allerdings Tippen würde ich sagen BF3 da dieCoD-serie generell nicht für große Neuerungen bekannt ist und im Multiplayer von jeher auf Simplizissimus setzt. In der hinsicht scheint EA lernfähiger zu sein - noch, zumindest. Alles weitere wird man sehen.


----------



## CoA-Labaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Wer gewinnt wo?
An der Kasse wird voraussichtlich MW3 gewinnen. 
Activision hat einfach die bessere PR und zieht genügend Spieler blind in die sehr starke IP hinein.
Bei den Kritikern wird  voraussichtlich BF3 gewinnen. Battlefield ist nun einmal eine -für shooter- unglaublich innovative Serie und core-lasitger als MW (und lets face it: die Presse sind alles core-nerds).
Die frage ist also eher: kann sich BF DEUTLICH im metascore vor MW platzieren (für mich: 5-10 und kann sich MW DEUTLICH vo BF in den verkäufen platzieren (für mich: 1mio mehr)

greez
Koala


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Letztendlich ist es eh nur eine "Firmenkeilerei", weil vor allem sie doch die Verkaufszahlen interessiert. Denn den meisten Spielern wird es völlig egal sein, ob sich ein Battlefield 5 Mio. mal verkauft oder ein Call of Duty 10 Mio. mal. Da ist es viel wichtiger, dass die eigenen Erwartungen einigermaßen erfüllt werden und das Spiel Spass macht.

Allerdings ist es ganz amüsant zu sehen, wie sich hier erwachsene Menschen bei Activision und bei EA gegenseitig die Giftpfeile zuschießen.
Da lebt wohl wieder gewaltig das Kind im Manne auf!


----------



## kamelle (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

Ich habe die alten COD-Teile, also 1-3, gespielt und "damals" BF 1942 geliebt. Seitdem habe ich aber keinen Vertreter der Reihen mehr gekauft. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass der Gewinner dieses "Wettbewerbs" (Kampf klingt so martialisch...) doch derjenige ist, der mich zu einen Kauf seines Produktes bewegt, richtig?
Und im Moment bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir tatsächlich Battlefield 3 kaufen werde.
Denn letztendlich kann man objektiv doch schon mal sagen, dass mich als Spieler bei Battlefield 3 mehr Möglichkeiten erwarten: Klassen, Fahrzeuge, Größe und Umfang des MP.
Zumindest ist dies mein Eindruck, und ich bemühe mich um einen objektiven Blick, soweit dies machbar ist.


----------



## wylder (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

auf lange sicht hat ea gewonnen. haben 5 jahre entwicklung und viel geld in die neue engine gesteckt und können diese für viele weitere titel verwenden. 
das ist auch der einzige grund warum die engine den moddern nicht zur verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## chriz64one (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

ich glaub schon fast, dass BF dieses mal mit CoD fleichziehen kann. sein wir doch mal ehrlich, activision hat das marketing auch nicht erfunden, das fach kann man n paar semesterchen studieren und es gibt wahnsinnig viele marketingnerds die dir auch noch den equivalenzpunkt zwischen vertriebspunkten und flächenverfügbarkeit bis auf die letzte filiale ausrechnen können. und genau die leute sitzen auch in der marketing- und PR-abteilung von EA...
entscheidend ist doch da viel mehr die angedachte marketingstrategie, und EA fährt wohl gerade so ziemlich den größten markenrelaunch seiner eigenen firmengeschichte und die fährt voll die strategie der marktverdrängung. zu jedem video von MW3 werden 4 news zu battlefield auftauchen. wie jüngst mit dem MP-footage und "thunder run" geschehen. 
dazu noch das ganze paket an release-specials (limited edition). diese wird activision sicherlich auch noch bringen und irgendwelche zusatzinhalte bringen...
doch das entscheidende, worum sich das marketing wie ein kartenhaus aufbaut ist das produkt an sich. wenn das produkt das gerüst nicht stützt, platzt die ganze geschichte.
EA hat mit battlefield eine starke marke erschaffen, die jetzt das objektiv bessere produkt bringt und damit ja ein paar markenversprechen: bessere grafik, bessere physik, besserer MP-Part und als leckerli für alle gibt es battle.log im gegensatz zur konkurrenz gratis obendrein.
fanboy gerede und forenfreaks mal bei seite gelassen sind das doch die entscheidensten eckpfeiler von EAs kommunikation und das bleibt auch beim konsumenten hängen. es sind ja nicht alle spieler 14 jahre alt und spielen nur das eine oder das andere. bei anschaffungen um die 50€ marke wägen die meisten doch ab...
also ich werde zu dem in meinen augen besseren produkt greifen...


----------



## Bazillus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

EA mit ihrer super Steam "Kopie" können mir gestohlen bleiben.

Unter der Foraussetzung sich das super tool installieren zu müssen, werde ich das Spiel definitiv nicht kaufen.

Was cod betrifft, empfinde ich das ganze als recht einfallslos und für ein paar Karten Geld zu verlangen halte ich für eine Unverschämtheit.

Also werde ich beides nicht kaufen


----------



## Laumie (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*



Bazillus schrieb:


> EA mit ihrer super Steam "Kopie" können mir gestohlen bleiben.
> 
> Unter der Foraussetzung sich das super tool installieren zu müssen, werde ich das Spiel definitiv nicht kaufen.
> 
> ...


Du musst dir kein Steam bzw Orion (EA) installieren. Um BF3 spielen zu können.
Wobei ich persönlich Steam eigentlich ganz praktisch finde, klar es failt manchmal wenn die Server überlastet sind.
Aber es ist ein super praktische Community um Online mit freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben. Und mit diesen dann gemeinsam zu spielen.
Etwas ähnliches wie Steam wird ja jetzt auch bei CoD ( Elite ) und Battlefield 3 ( Battlelog ) dabei sein.
Denn bei Steam kann man schon jetzt Live die Fortschritte seiner Freunde in bestimmten Spielen verfolgen.

LG


----------



## Maiernator (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield 3 gegen Modern Warfare 3: Der Krieg beginnt - EA und Activision im Clinch - Video*

MW3 wird rein was die Verkaufszahlen betrifft wohl gewinnen, alleine durch seinen Markvorteil.
Die Frage ist wieviele Kunden von Mw3 zu Bf3 aufgrund des Gameplay, der Grafik etc.gehen.
Je größer die DIskrepanz der Qualität der beiden umso mehr marketing muss Aktivision betreiben.
Wird interessant, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Ascalonier (28. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele beides auf Konsole, sorry PC.


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2012)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da merkt man das EA genau so dumm und peinlich ist wie Activision
> 
> John Riccitiello stützt Bf3 nur auf seiner Grafik als hatte das Game nichts bessres zu bieten, lol.
> 
> ...



"Dumm und peinlich", wie Du es nennst, sind nur die Kunden. Das ganze nennt sich nämlich Marketing und funktioniert bestens


----------

